# Recupérer mes photos Icloud



## mariethl (13 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens vous demander votre aide concernant un manip' que je n'arrive pas à faire.
Je souhaiterais *récuperer toutes mes photos/videos qui sont enregistrées sur le Icloud*, car j'ai atteint mes 5Go gratuits et je souhaiterais du coup faire de la place en déplaçant tous ces fichiers sur un disque dur externe. Malheureusement je n'arrive pas à trouver comment faire ou alors il faudrait que je sélectionne le 2300 fichiers à la main...

Merci d'avance à ceux qui me répondront !



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

